# <form:input > javascript



## hamid (11. Aug 2010)

Hallo.

ich möchte in meinm form input tag eine javascript methode übergeben. wie mache ich das?

ich habe über JS den aktuellen datum herausbekommen und möchte das in mein inputfeld anzeigen lassen.

ich mache das so :

<form:input path="datum" onblur="this.value=input.date();">

aber so ist das nicht richtig ! wie geht das?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## hamid (11. Aug 2010)

wieso geht sowas nicht? ((

<form:input path="datum" value="<% new java.util.Date() %>" />


----------



## maki (11. Aug 2010)

[xml]<form:input path="datum" value="<%= new java.util.Date() %>" /> [/xml]


----------

